

What a Package Hears as It Travels Across Europe - microtherion
http://www.motherboard.tv/2010/9/22/now-watch-this-dictaphone-parcel-captures-what-a-package-hears-as-it-travels-across-europe--2

======
Kliment
That reminds me of the idea of mailing a GPS logger. How practical/legal is
this? Are functional electronics likely to get through the mail with no
problems?

~~~
the_rara_avis
If I'm reading this correctly, USPS doesn't want your electronic device to be
activated:

"Cells or batteries properly installed in equipment must be protected from
damage and short circuit, and equipment or devices containing cells or
batteries must include an effective means of preventing accidental
activation."

Source: <http://pe.usps.com/text/dmm300/601.htm#wp1065521>

------
gexla
Cringe moment. Package being opened followed by a scream "oh my god, it's a
bomb!"

